# Old Slingshot Touch-up



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

This is my very first Chinese slingshot, I wrapped it with badminton grip tape, kept for longtime without using and just found few days ago.










Touched up with felt bob and diamond paste










Some how manage to wrap with para cord 










Tip: If ayone planing to store slingshots for longtime always better remove bands and keep separate from each other slingshots .


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks great E...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

sweet clean up, looks fresh out of the box . way to go E .


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey, wanna do my car? Nice work, Irfan. :king:


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work, can ya come on over and do my bicycle? Seriously, it looks factory fresh. Great job.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice clean up job Irfan, looks brand spankin new! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bolensgoldrush (Apr 12, 2013)

Great job! Looks pro now.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

My first thought is, "Why ain't you been shootin' that puppy?"


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks like a new one :wub:


----------

